# Omega Manual Winding Gold 9K ref. 34937 VS Omega Automatic Gold 18k ref. 34937



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello,

I hope someone can help. Assuming even condition of the watches what's worth more between Omega Manual Winding Gold 9K ref. 34937 and Omega Automatic Gold 18k ref. 34937?

I hope your expertise can help.

Thanks you! 

Mike


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I don't know reference numbers off by heart so date of production and photos would be useful but as a general rule 18ct gold being worth double 9ct gold you would expect the 18ct one to be worth more... also an automatic is a more complicated movement so you would expect it to be more.


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you for your prompt reply.

Doing a little bit of research I found out that on Chrono 24 a shop is selling the Omega Manual Winding 9K for £1,495. As mine it's gold 18K (same reference) and automatic I guess it would worth more. Anyway, both watches are from 1960. The picture of my watch is below:


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Look mate, listing all your watches as stealth for sale posts like the is taking the p*ss. Stop it, the mods aren't stupid and you will get a ban if you don't follow the rules. Asking for help is one thing but you are pushing it here and in the other Rolex thread.

If you really want to know what something is worth, I suggest looking at completed ebay sales.


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Hello Padders,

Thank you for your message, but I have not listed my 32 watches. The two models I enquired about are too difficult to investigate and that is why I was looking for help. I will give you more details. I was sure that each reference number could refer only a particular movement. For example: I though a reference 34937 for a 18K gold Omega would only refer to an automatic movement, (I have this specific model), but I was wrong as apparently there is the same reference in the market for manual winding in gold 9K. Digging up I found out that the Omega 34937 in gold 9K is sold for the amount of money I mentioned previously. The aim of the post was getting advice from someone that has expertise in value and knows technical information that can be useful to have an estimation. I am not selling anything, since I am gathering technical information that I hope will help me to have an idea about how much my watch could possibly worth. Same thing for the Rolex. Regarding the moderators I don't think they are stupid, but let me include in this category whoever questions intentions because do not know a relevant answer for the topic. I take the opportunity to make it clear that my watch is not for sale, so it's clear for you and moderators. Finding out value and technical aspects of something does not mean that the conclusion is selling an item.

Have a good evening and relax...


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

glad that is sorted.

Here is a good resource for Omega watches. It isn't perfect, but a good start

https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/heritage/vintage/

I don't recognise the 34937 model number. Omega case codes are normally in the format 166.0013 or similar. Is could be that the gold case was made by Denison or another company, and that code is their case code only


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well my 2p worth, a manual standard Omega 9k dress watch should be around the £500 mark. Retail situation perhaps approaching 4 figures if with box and papers, polished and serviced. You can ask for what you want for a watch, its whether you get the money for it or not......

But, there are lots of factors which can dramatically alter the price, condition of case, fancy lugs or not? Dial, is it original dial or redone? Standard dial or "Pie Pan" Is the strap gold as well? is it a constellation model? Day date? Seamaster?

i would have thought not a great deal of difference between 9k and 18k. Although yours being an "automatic" puts it in a higher league. I was told by a few different watch dealers when i was selling my 18K Tag Heuer that people and collectors dont want gold, its all stainless steel that sells quickly, chap had a gold Breitling chronograph for a long time, nobody wanted it

Just my opinion


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

scottswatches said:


> glad that is sorted.
> 
> Here is a good resource for Omega watches. It isn't perfect, but a good start
> 
> ...


 Hello Scottswacthes,

Thank you very much. I will start investigating immediately, what you wrote is quite interesting. I will take a look at the link. It will be my sixth hour of reading  in a row. Thank you very much.

Best,

Mike


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> Well my 2p worth, a manual standard Omega 9k dress watch should be around the £500 mark. Retail situation perhaps approaching 4 figures if with box and papers, polished and serviced. You can ask for what you want for a watch, its whether you get the money for it or not......
> 
> But, there are lots of factors which can dramatically alter the price, condition of case, fancy lugs or not? Dial, is it original dial or redone? Standard dial or "Pie Pan" Is the strap gold as well? is it a constellation model? Day date? Seamaster?
> 
> ...


 Hello Harryblakes7,

Actually it's not 2p worth opinion since what you mentioned is what I am reading in many many articles and forum. It's interesting that the original parts - even if less valuable like steel compared to gold - widely affect the price. To be honest I have not tried to open the watch as I am afraid of breaking it. What I got from my grandfather is a little booklet where I found the information I quoted in the post, unfortunately the original papers went lost. Bye the way, it's not any of the model you listed. The only thing I know is the reference I mentioned, the division of the dial in 4 parts typical feature for the Omega from 1960 (as I read) and...the word of my grandfather that it's completely original in all its part.

Thank you very much for the time being 

Best,

Mike


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

icheletee said:


> Hello Padders,
> 
> Thank you for your message, but I have not listed my 32 watches. The two models I enquired about are too difficult to investigate and that is why I was looking for help. I will give you more details. I was sure that each reference number could refer only a particular movement. For example: I though a reference 34937 for a 18K gold Omega would only refer to an automatic movement, (I have this specific model), but I was wrong as apparently there is the same reference in the market for manual winding in gold 9K. Digging up I found out that the Omega 34937 in gold 9K is sold for the amount of money I mentioned previously. The aim of the post was getting advice from someone that has expertise in value and knows technical information that can be useful to have an estimation. I am not selling anything, since I am gathering technical information that I hope will help me to have an idea about how much my watch could possibly worth. Same thing for the Rolex. Regarding the moderators I don't think they are stupid, but let me include in this category whoever questions intentions because do not know a relevant answer for the topic. I take the opportunity to make it clear that my watch is not for sale, so it's clear for you and moderators. Finding out value and technical aspects of something does not mean that the conclusion is selling an item.
> 
> Have a good evening and relax...


 Ok I wil try to reply in the same spirit then. As Scott says above, the numbers you quote don't make sense as either case or model numbers, where did you get them from? The case number is stamped on the inside of the caseback and is a very useful identifier for an Omega (in fact the only one for an earlier piece like yours. If you were to post a closer pic of the dial one of us may be able to give you more info but the case number, if you can get at it, will give you all you need as you can then search the omega vintage database or previous sales on the web. If I jumped to the wrong conclusions I apologise but your mentioning of our sales section on your other thread and then talking about value on this one rather made me susupisiouos, clearly without foundation. Anyhow welcome.

ps the movements used in 1950s and 1960s automatic Omegas are some of the very best out there.


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Padders said:


> Ok I wil try to reply in the same spirit then. As Scott says above, the numbers you quote don't make sense as either case or model numbers, where did you get them from? The case number is stamped on the inside of the caseback and is a very useful identifier for an Omega (in fact the only one for an earlier piece like yours. If you were to post a closer pic of the dial one of us may be able to give you more info but the case number, if you can get at it, will give you all you need as you can then search the omega vintage database or previous sales on the web. If I jumped to the wrong conclusions I apologise but your mentioning of our sales section on your other thread and then talking about value on this one rather made me susupisiouos, clearly without foundation. Anyhow welcome.
> 
> ps the movements used in 1950s and 1960s automatic Omegas are some of the very best out there.


 Hello Padders,

Sorry for my late reply but I was on holiday. Finally I opened the case and I found out the reference number. Using the website Scottswatches mentioned I found out the model and figured out some useful information about it.

The reference number on the paper was wrong, the right one is 14703 3. If I take away the last number (3) the website gives me exactly the model I have in my hands. Very good, now I know I little bit more about it.

https://www.omegawatches.com/planet-omega/heritage/vintage-details/15254/

Very good. The experience in this forum so far so good 

Many thank you all to help me out!


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

icheletee said:


> Hello Padders,
> 
> Sorry for my late reply but I was on holiday. Finally I opened the case and I found out the reference number. Using the website Scottswatches mentioned I found out the model and figured out some useful information about it.
> 
> ...


 Excellent, that is the Omega vintage website I referred to above so you have done well. That is a very nice model indeed, as I said, the 500 family of movements are just wonderful and the earlier Geneve models like this are very well built (less so post 1968). Here is some movement info:

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Omega_562

And here for the very similar 561 (27.90 RA SC)

http://watchguy.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Omega-551.pdf


----------



## icheletee (Dec 28, 2012)

Padders said:


> Excellent, that is the Omega vintage website I referred to above so you have done well. That is a very nice model indeed, as I said, the 500 family of movements are just wonderful. Here is some movement info:
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Omega_562
> 
> ...


 Ohhh, here we are going to the next level of information 

Thank you very much Padders, I appreciate very much, I will read it very carefully! Thanks


----------

